# OpenOffice.org 3.2.1 i386 and amd64 packages (depends on OpenJDK6)



## graudeejs (Sep 18, 2010)

All localized OpenOffice.org packages available at
http://files.bsdroot.lv/pub/FreeBSD/ports/
(build few days ago)

if you want to mirro, you can mirror with
`$ rsync -a [url=rsync://rsync.bsdroot.lv/pub]rsync://rsync.bsdroot.lv/pub[/url] /some/path/`

My outgoing connection (outside latvia) SUX, sorry

new mirrors will be mentioned here


READ THIS:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/pub/FreeBSD/ports/README

NOTES:
i386 packages are build with

```
CPUTYPE=i686
```

Packages are build against openjdk6, so you don't need to download diablo-jdk....
OpenJDK6 is available on my fileserver...

All OpenOffice.org amd64 and i386 dependencies are on fileserver.
i386 directory contains dependencies for my entire desktop (if anyone wants to almost clone it) 

Maybe I will add Torrent tracker in few days


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the packages. 

However, I get the following trying to install it:
	
	



```
[starlight] ~/temp > sudo pkg_add openoffice.org-3.2.1.tbz 
Password:
pkg_add: package 'openoffice.org-3.2.1' conflicts with cppunit-1.12.1
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
```
I don't see why these two should conflict with each other. They don't have any files in common either:
	
	



```
[starlight] ~/temp > pkg_info -L ./openoffice.org-3.2.1.tbz > ooo-files 
[starlight] ~/temp > pkg_info -L cppunit-1.12.1 > cppunit-files
[starlight] ~/temp > cat ooo-files cppunit-files | sort | uniq -d

Files:
[starlight] ~/temp >
```

I should mention that I'm on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE AMD64. And also that I ran [cmd=]portsnap fetch update && portmaster -a[/cmd] before attempting to pkg_add the package.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

If cppunit is installed, OO can't be built from source.  I don't think there's a BUILD_CONFLICTS option, just CONFLICTS.

You should be able to deinstall cppunit, install OO, and then install cppunit.  Or you can try the DISABLE_CONFLICTS option when installing OO.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> If cppunit is installed, OO can't be built from source.  I don't think there's a BUILD_CONFLICTS option, just CONFLICTS.
> 
> You should be able to deinstall cppunit, install OO, and then install cppunit.  Or you can try the DISABLE_CONFLICTS option when installing OO.



personally I pkg_delete cppunit, and then install OOO, once done, I don't install cppunit again. Everything works


----------



## Beastie (Sep 19, 2010)

And forcing (*-f*) the installation does not work?


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, okay. I haven't tried forcing it, as I have grown out of the "It doesn't work? _--force_ it!" kind of system management. (Unless I'm sure what I'm doing -- which I wasn't here.)

Deinstalling cppunit, installing O, then installing cppunit again worked. So thanks once again!


----------



## Beastie (Sep 19, 2010)

It is probably only a dependency version mismatch and forcing the installation usually works fine unless the dependency is vital and the version difference is significant (e.g. incompatible/obsolete/new API).


----------

